# Guppy Tank



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

I have set up a 15 GAl tank with 6 pairs of fancy tail guppies, and they were all getting along for about 2 weeks then I noticed one of the bigger males :fish: chasing around all the others guppy's and kills all but 2 smaller males and 1 of the big females. :rip: 
so now we have 3 males and 6 females in the tank and it has stayed that way for the last week or so.

What would make him do this??  Breeding?? Alpha male??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

NOt sure why but in short you now have about the correct ratio of males to females. You usually should try and keep 2 females to every male. This gives the females a chance to rest. If you reverse the numbers the females can literally get chased to death.


----------

